
Guardian pulls ads from Google after they were placed next to extremist material - jfdimark
https://www.theguardian.com/media/2017/mar/16/guardian-pulls-ads-google-placed-extremist-material
======
rollthehard6
Now UK government have complained about this with their ad too as has Channel
4 - [https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2017/mar/17/google-
mi...](https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2017/mar/17/google-ministers-
quiz-placement-ads-extremist-content-youtube)

